# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 06/2016



## PCGH_Stephan (29. April 2016)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 06/2016 ist ab sofort       online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 4. Mai       2016 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise       einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware    06/2016 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und       Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 06/2016 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## Ralf345 (1. Mai 2016)

Wie kommt die PCGH im Heft darauf, dass sich Kabylake verspätet? Auf welcher Terminlage und Quellenangabe basiert das?


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. Mai 2016)

Ein dickes Lob für den Linux-Artikel! Freue mich schon auf den zweiten Teil in der nächsten Ausgabe.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Mai 2016)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Wie kommt die PCGH im Heft darauf, dass sich Kabylake verspätet? Auf welcher Terminlage und Quellenangabe basiert das?



Intels PAO-Schema sieht für Kaby Lake ein Erscheinen ein Jahr nach Skylake vor, also im August diesen Jahres. Nach allen vorliegenden Gerüchten ist mit den Desktop-Versionen aber nicht vor Ende Dezember zu rechnen, die meisten Quellen weisen sogar eher auf Januar 2017 hin.
Beispiel: Kaby Lake 存活至 2 18 年，Intel 1 nm 計劃產品再推遲 – BenchLife


----------



## Ralf345 (1. Mai 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Intels PAO-Schema sieht für Kaby Lake ein Erscheinen ein Jahr nach Skylake vor, also im August diesen Jahres.




Das sagt überhaupt rein gar nichts über Intels wirklichen Zeitpläne aus, das sind reine Marketing Aussagen. Du brauchst entweder eine verwertbare Aussage von Intel, optimalerweise eine offizielle, die es praktisch nie gibt. Oder du brauchst eine glaubwürdige Roadmap, die eine Markteinführung terminlich eingrenzt.  Die sind nämlich frei vom Marketing, weil sie gar nicht für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht sind. 





PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Nach allen vorliegenden Gerüchten ist mit den Desktop-Versionen aber nicht vor Ende Dezember zu rechnen, die meisten Quellen weisen sogar eher auf Januar 2017 hin.
> Beispiel: Kaby Lake 存活至 218 年，Intel 1nm 計劃產品再推遲 – BenchLife



Hier haben wir eine. Wo bitte liest du daraus eine Verspätung von Kabylake? KBL-U wird zwischen Woche 33 und 45 eingegrenzt. Bis mitte November wäre Intel demnach im Zeitplan. Das wäre übrigens 1 Jahr oder weniger. Für die 4+2 Desktop Modelle peilt Intel Ende 2016 bis Anfang 2017 an, so der Zeitplan. Wie kannst du denn jetzt behaupten, dass sich Kabylake verspätet? Gibt es eine neuere Roadmap oder Aussage von Intel, wo die Kabylake Terminierung zu dieser ursprünglichen Zeitplanung nach hinten gesetzt wurden ist? Ich kenne keine.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Mai 2016)

Ich nehme keine Unterteilung in "wirkliche" und "unwirkliche" Zeitpläne vor. Intel sagt den potentiellen Kunden "wir bringen alle 12 Monate eine neue CPU-Generation", aber nach den besten verfügbaren Informationen wird ein Abstand von 15 bis 17 Monaten zwischen der letzten und der kommenden Generation liegen – eine klare Verspätung. Wenn ein Zugführer aufgrund von Bauarbeiten auf der Strecke mit 60 Minuten Fahrzeit bis zum nächsten Bahnhof rechnet, dann lobt auch niemand die Einhaltung dieses "wirkliche Zeitplans", sondern alle meckern, weil sie den Anschlusszug verpassen, den sie laut Fahrplan 20 Minuten früher bequem erreicht hätten.


----------



## Ralf345 (1. Mai 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich nehme keine Unterteilung in "wirkliche" und "unwirkliche" Zeitpläne vor. Intel sagt den potentiellen Kunden "wir bringen alle 12 Monate eine neue CPU-Generation",




Wo sagen sie das genau? Auf welcher Seite im pdf steht das? Auf welche Modelle beziehen sie sich? Unterscheiden sie zwischen Mobile und Desktop? Bei KBL-U wird es gut auf 1 Jahr hinauslaufen nach aktueller Lage, damit wäre Intels Aussage korrekt, wenn sie nicht genau unterscheiden.  Aber das ist eh Marketing und nicht wortwörtlich zu nehmen. Und ich dachte die PCGH hätte genug Verstand und Erfahrung aus der Vergangenheit gesammelt, wie so etwas einzuordnen ist. Davon abgesehen, dass deine verlinkte Roadmap deutlich älter ist, kannst du es dir somit ausmalen. Du liegst einfach falsch, es gibt keine Verspätung von Kabylake. Kann es noch gar nicht geben, wenn die geplanten Termine noch gar nicht überschritten wurden. Das ist eindeutig aus der Roadmap abzulesen. Möchtest du diese Roadmap ignorieren oder für ungültig erklären, da dir Marketing Aussagen ohne genaue timeframes besser gefallen, so solltest du sie nicht verlinken und nie wieder auf Roadmaps hinweisen, die deine 12 Monate sprengen. Da du in Zukunft sowieso alles als verspätet betrachtest, was nicht spätestens 12 Monate nach der letzten Generation auf den Markt kommt. Das ist zwar eine unseriöse und lächerliche Interpretation, aber das wäre dann schon das mindeste.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Mai 2016)

Ich nehme zur Kenntnis, dass du andere Quellen für relevant erachtest als ich. Ich habe hier mit der Basis "Kaby Lake 2016" schon kürzer gegriffen als in unserer früheren Berichterstattung, die im Rahmen von Tick-Tock einmal die Vorstellung von Cannonlake für 2016 nannte. Nicht nur im Vergleich zu dieser, sondern zu allen früheren Abschätzungen von denen meine Leser ausgehen könnten, verschiebt sich der für Kaby Lake in Frage kommende Termin kontinuierlich nach hinten.
Natürlich kann man, wenn man nicht für eine Leserschaft mit diesem Hintergrund schreibt, auch gänzlich andere Quellen als Bezugspunkt wählen. Ich verbitte mir aber Bezeichnungen wie "lächerlich" oder Zweifel an Verstand und Seriosität auf der Grundlage persönlicher Spekulationen. Denn darum handelt es sich bei allem, was über Intels offizielle Informationen hinausgeht. Zu diesem offiziellen Zeithorizont ein Intel-Mitarbeiter-Zitat von der Cebit "Broadwell-E? Kenne ich nicht, nie gehört."

Alles jenseits der aktuellen Produktpalette ist Interpretationssache


----------



## Ralf345 (2. Mai 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich nehme zur Kenntnis, dass du andere Quellen für relevant erachtest als ich.





Vielleicht möchstest du noch auf die Quellen relevanten Fragen antworten? Wo im  pdf behauptet Intel "wir bringen alle 12 Monate eine neue  CPU-Generation"? Und auf was ist es bezogen? Wir wir wissen startet Kabylake-U vorraussichtlich in Q3, was ja bekanntlich gut ein Jahr nach Skylake ist. Selbst wenn sie das behauptet haben, ist diese Behauptung nicht falsch. Oder gab es explizit eine Aussage zum Desktop? 




PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mit der Basis "Kaby Lake 2016" schon kürzer gegriffen als in unserer früheren Berichterstattung, die im Rahmen von Tick-Tock einmal die Vorstellung von Cannonlake für 2016 nannte.




Cannonlake hat nichts mit Kabylake zu tun. Eine Verspätung von Cannonlake ist nicht gleichbedeutend eine Verspätung von Kabylake, der wurde nur dazwischen eingeschoben, was vor ein paar Jahren sicher nicht geplant war. 




PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> verschiebt sich der für Kaby Lake in Frage kommende Termin kontinuierlich nach hinten.




Kabylake hat sich nicht verschoben, das beweist deine Quelle. Und nicht nur die. Du musst folgendes tun, suche die älteste Roadmap mit Kabylake die du finden kannst, weil das der urspünglichste Plan ist, den wir haben. Dann wirst du leider feststellen müssen, dass Intels Kabylake Termine noch lange nicht erreicht sind. Die Behauptung von dir, Kabylake würde sich verspäten oder wäre bereits verspätet ist faktisch falsch. Eine Gegenquelle konntest du noch nicht liefern.


----------



## lalaker (5. Mai 2016)

Im Linux-Artikel habe ich "Mint" vermisst. Auch finde sich in dieser Ausgabe wieder nicht der angekündigte NT-Test. Im HW-Bereich tut sich im Moment ja nicht allzu viel, da hätte man die Ausgabe gut damit "füllen" können.


----------



## McZonk (5. Mai 2016)

Frage zum Kurztest von ASUS' Radeon Nano White (S. 30): Die Platine wurde durch ASUS nachkonstruiert und in Details verändert - betrifft das denn auch das VRM-Design? D.h. könnt ihr eine Aussage zur Zirp- und Fiepneigung machen, falls hier denn andere Komponenten verbaut worden sind? Die Referenzkarte ist hier ja leider vergleichsweise anfällig...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Mai 2016)

McZonk schrieb:


> Frage zum Kurztest von ASUS' Radeon Nano White (S. 30): Die Platine wurde durch ASUS nachkonstruiert und in Details verändert - betrifft das denn auch das VRM-Design? D.h. könnt ihr eine Aussage zur Zirp- und Fiepneigung machen, falls hier denn andere Komponenten verbaut worden sind? Die Referenzkarte ist hier ja leider vergleichsweise anfällig...



Ahoi,

im Vergleich mit der AMD-Referenzkarte fiept die White genauso stark – überdurchschnittlich gemessen an anderen Karten. Steht so auch in der Testtabelle.  Ich habe die Karte nicht zerlegt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## McZonk (5. Mai 2016)

Danke fürs rasche Feedback!

Hatte ich mir aufgrund des Testtabelleneintrages schon gedacht - sind dann vermutlich die identischen Komponenten vom Referenzdesign. Schade, hier liegt definitiv Verbesserungspotential brach.


----------



## Trefoil80 (10. Mai 2016)

lalaker schrieb:


> Im Linux-Artikel habe ich "Mint" vermisst.



Dann hast Du nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen. Mint wurde in einem längeren Absatz erwähnt, im Ubuntu-Abschnitt unter dem Header "Populäres Derivat: Mint". Das ist für mich ok.
Hätte auch kein Problem, Ubuntu zu nutzen, aber die Unity-Oberfläche mag ich überhaupt nicht. Dann lieber Cinnamon (unter Mint).


----------



## wolflux (11. Mai 2016)

Klasse Ausgabe und alles interessanteThemen.
Gruss wolflux


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Mai 2016)

Liebe Leser,

vergesst bitte nicht die Umfragen: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...mes-hardware-06-2016-haben-euch-gefallen.html
oder bei Surveymonkey: PCGH 06/216: Umfrage Survey

Danke & beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Mai 2016)

tsja..12. Mai, meine Ausgabe wird wohl nicht mehr ankommen. Feier- und Brückentage hin und her, besonders ärgerlich ist es, weil es jetzt schon das zweite mal passiert. 

Diesmal habe ich aber ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr wieder 4 Emails zu schreiben und keine Antwort vom Abo-Service zu erhalten. Deren Service könnt ihr den mal stecken, da kündige ich lieber mein Abo die Tage und bestell mir die Hefte bei meinem Zeitungshändler.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Mai 2016)

Hi Caduzz,

schick mir deine Adresse per PN, dann bekommst du ein Heft direkt aus unseren (un)heiligen Hallen.  Ist ja kein Zustand.

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Mai 2016)

Danke dir, Raff!!!


----------



## Bartmensch (14. Mai 2016)

Moin. Kleine Anmerkung zum Test der mechanischen Keyboards.
Ihr schriebt zur Mod It PX4900, sie habe keine Anzeige LED für die CapsLock Taste.
Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
Die ist da, nur verdeckt.
"CapsLock" und "Rollen" Tasten haben eine eingebaute blaue LED. Diese leuchtet indirekt auf den blauen Tastaturhintergund.
Hab mir nach eurem Test mal so ein Teil zugelegt und bin ganz zufrieden. Abgesehen vom fehlenden Ziffernblock ist das Keyboard auch nicht schlechter verabrbeitet als das Cherry MX Board 3.0, was ich ebenfalls besitze.
Nur die KeyCaps sind nicht so flach, sondern normal hoch. (MX Board hat ja flachere Tastenkörper).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khabarak (23. Mai 2016)

An sich eine sehr gelungene Ausgabe - allerdings hat das Cover zu Spielen unter Linux mal wieder mehr versprochen, als nur eine kurze Übersicht der beliebtesten Distros...

Außerdem passen die Texte der Kurztests vom Linux Notebook und dem LG Display nicht so ganz zu dem jeweiligen Fazit.
Die Negativpunkte aus selbigen wurden im Fließtext mit keiner Silbe erwähnt und hinterlassen mal wieder mehr Fragezeichen als klärende Antworten.
Da hat wohl mal wieder der Platzmangel zugeschlagen.


----------

